# Tuxtla Gutiérrez Land



## ceashreve2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Was curious if anyone here is in/around Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas. My wife has a farm in Pijijiapan and after we move down there and get established we are going to move it up to Tuxtla. I was just curious if anyone has ever looked at or has knowledge of average land costs around this area. Also was curious how they price it there. Google isn't much help. The Mrs. can't even get good info on Google Mexico. We're trying to price around 10 hectare to go to on the west side of Tuxtla. Nothing official yet just trying to find what the going land values are.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ceashreve2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Sorry just realized I put Tucla instead of Tuxtla in heading. Hope that doesn't confuse anyone. My bad.


----------

